# Translation



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I will require translations of a few Canadian documents when I arrive in Portugal (e.g. wills, marriage certificate) and have seen reference to 'official' or 'Embassy recognized' translation. 

Does that mean that I should go to the Canadian Embassy in Portugal to request 'recognized' translators?

Ana


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you visit or call the Portuguese embassy in Canada, they will have a list of people offering this service there, so you could get them done before you arrive.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They have to be an official recognized translators, I'd try to get done before you leave Canada and check whether anything reguires an Apolsille. The Canadian Portuguese Embassy should have a list.
Wouldn't worry with your Wills as you'll need to do them here with a Notary.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Where's the edit function? Apolsille spelling incorrect should be *Apostille *


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you both. I will visit the consulate here, I'll add this to the growing list of questions I have for my next visit.

In terms of the wills, I believe that we need to have our wills translated and notarized to be recognized in Portugal. My OH is Canadian, so his preferences will be respected. Mine will have to follow Portuguese law for property in Portugal as I have dual citizenship. So many little things to tend to.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's normal to do the Will here, so terms etc although following your husbands preferences aren't in conflict with Portuguese law, yet would still be legal in Canada, as when the inevitable happens the Will still reguires "proving" as legal under Canadian Law. Whereas you needn't make a Will because of Portuguese Law on succession.

It's like your property until it's built and a legal entity you can't include it as easily as say we would in UK and refer to any property owned jointly or separately. So save some money and do it here, also Portuguese Wills can't be added to with codicils, new Wills are required with any changes.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I just went and checked my e-mail trail with a solicitor and realized that you are right with regards to the wills, we are better off writing them in Portugal as a Canadian will would need to be translated and require an Apostille (Had to look up Apostille to understand implications). Our marriage certificate will need an Apostille so that my husband (to be - getting married this summer after 10 years). My 'to do' list continues to grow.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As might your driving licences, something else for your Consulate list.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> As might your driving licences, something else for your Consulate list.


Hadn't thought of that - thank you and added to the list.


----------



## palmy (Mar 2, 2012)

needing a translation of a portuguese police certificate from portuguese to english. the query is there a place in Madeira where this can be done, how long it would take and what would be the cost of translating the certificate from portuguese to english.


----------



## palmy (Mar 2, 2012)

If anyone who's a portuguese citizen in england trust me its a waste of time doing any of ur portuguese documents there as the consulate are rude, unhelpful and damn slow in responding to one's queries and requests.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can get it done wherever you are, depending on why you need it depends on the who translates it and whether it reguires an Apostille or Notarizing as a true and accurate translation of document.
Embassies and Consulates don't generally do tanslations but they should have a list of translators.


----------



## palmy (Mar 2, 2012)

*translation in madeira*



canoeman said:


> You can get it done wherever you are, depending on why you need it depends on the who translates it and whether it reguires an Apostille or Notarizing as a true and accurate translation of document.
> Embassies and Consulates don't generally do tanslations but they should have a list of translators.


hi canoeman,
so if i get my police certificate before next friday, i can take it with me to madeira and get it translated there for my new zealand work visa. is this correct?

do u know how long a police certificate takes to be issued for a portuguese citizen who's never lived in portugal or been born there. i sent off my application on monday 20th february and arrived there in lisbon on wednesday 22nd february 2012. how long will it take for me to get it back from them if i posted it from england.

tx - palmy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I really have no idea, I'm afraid, But I think you'd be very lucky to receive it by next Friday.

What you need to find out is what the New Zealand authorities will accept as a Translation and what if any Proof they require to Authenticate it, you then organize yourself from that information, as they are the Country with the conditions of Entry.


----------

